# Duplicating Outback Keys



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

I've had the local hardware store make copies of the door key with mixed success.

They had trouble finding the right blank, but finally came up with a Harley Davidson key that looks identical, the HYD12. I've seen reference on the web to a key blank direct from FIC, but I'm hoping to use a readily available one. I've had parital success getting this key to work. It seems to work ok in one direction but not the other.

I'm going to have them recut it, because I might see a problem, but I was curious to know if anybody else in the Outback-o-sphere might have had some success with a different blank, or some experience with duplicating the door keys. Certainly the next step may be a real locksmith.

Late breaking news ... I think I found the right key blank here.

Update: I got a key that works at a local locksmith ... details in this post.

Thanks!

Ed


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

been meaning to do that myself. thanks for the tip!! let us know if it works out!!

scott


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

LarryTheOutback said:


> I've had the local hardware store make copies of the door key with mixed success.
> 
> They had trouble finding the right blank, but finally came up with a Harley Davidson key that looks identical, the HYD12. I've seen reference on the web to a key blank direct from FIC, but I'm hoping to use a readily available one. I've had parital success getting this key to work. It seems to work ok in one direction but not the other.
> 
> ...


I bought my blanks from the dealer put had to have another dealer cut them and had to take them back as they were not cut correctly.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

How about during everyones rally, we find out how has matching keys and we make a swap? I hate the fact I have two keys for each door.


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Actually, what ever happened to that thread about matching keys and possibly swapping with other Outbackers? For the life of me I can't find it... Wasn't someone keeping a list?


----------



## Oldschool (Mar 15, 2006)

We went to the local locksmith and had no problem getting keys.

Yes, all the local hardware stores were unable to match them.

The locksmith recommended changing all the locks though because, apparently, all you yahoos out there have the same key!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

WAcamper said:


> Actually, what ever happened to that thread about matching keys and possibly swapping with other Outbackers? For the life of me I can't find it... Wasn't someone keeping a list?
> [snapback]91518[/snapback]​


I need to find the post and list. As far as us Yahoo s







having the same key, only the storage doors are the same.

John


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

John

The Niagara rally....There will be plenty of opportunties to switch out locks and keys....This way the Yahoos can't get in









Thor


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

tdvffjohn said:


> ...only the storage doors (keys) are the same.
> 
> [snapback]91703[/snapback]​


Not entirely true. The main door has two locks. The regular lock (for lack of a better term) can be opened by a master key owned by all dealers. This same master is used for several brands. There is at least one master key available for sale on the net.

The deadbolt lock works only with your key. That's why the dealer asks you to unlock the deadbolt when you leave the trailer for service.

Your mileage may vary, but that's the way all the Outbacks I've seen work.

Ed

BTW, let's try to keep the "trading of lock cores and keys" discussion back on that original thread which I believe is here.


----------



## j1mfrog (Jun 6, 2004)

Bought blank from dealer. Copy made at hardare store.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

A local hardware store is owned by a locksmith.....how convenient. Plan to take mine up there and let him turn the locks the right way and change the cylinders to be keyed alike. BTW, one of my locks is locked when vertical, while the others are locked when horizontal. It's weird!
Darlene action


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

sgalady said:


> A local hardware store is owned by a locksmith.....how convenient. Plan to take mine up there and let him turn the locks the right way and change the cylinders to be keyed alike. BTW, one of my locks is locked when vertical, while the others are locked when horizontal. It's weird!
> Darlene action
> [snapback]91897[/snapback]​


I will have to check mine









How easy is it to remove the lock. Maybe I will take mine to a locksmith as well to have it re-cored.

Thor


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

For those that have gone to a locksmith already, how much did they charge. I knew that all the outside compartment keys were the same, but I didn't know about the master for the door. I might considered changing the lockset entirely if possible.

Tim


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

[....... a master key owned by all dealers. ] Talk about YAHOOs having keys.....








[There is at least one master key available for sale on the net.] Now THERE'S a comforting thought....


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> [....... a master key owned by all dealers. ] Talk about YAHOOs having keys.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That settles it!! Definitely going to see my friend, the locksmith!! Geez!! Who could get so sleezy as to sell a darn master key online?? That's okay. I'll get one of those beeper alarmy things from Walmart that goes on the door. You never know what's on the other side of a door when ya open it, illegally.








Darlene action


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> For those that have gone to a locksmith already, how much did they charge. I knew that all the outside compartment keys were the same, but I didn't know about the master for the door. I might considered changing the lockset entirely if possible.
> 
> Tim
> [snapback]91914[/snapback]​


Hi, Tim!
Haven't got a price on it, but my son's P/U toolbox had to be rekeyed, and it was very little. Not anything that's gonna break the bank, anyway!
Darlene action


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

sgalady said:


> settles it!! Definitely going to see my friend, the locksmith!! Geez!! Who could get so sleezy as to sell a darn master key online?? [snapback]92183[/snapback]​


Let's be clear about the master key. It unlocks ONLY one of the two locks on each door (the one market with the "M").

The master key DOES _*NOT *_unlock the deadbolt. Lock the deadbolt before you go to bed, and you'll be just fine*.

Ed

*When you teach your kids how to get out of the trailer in an emergency, make sure you have them practice unlocking the deadbolt.


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Boy, did I just get an education on RV keys (at least the FIC locks used in the Outbacks). After the local hardware store failed to make a key that would work, I did some searching on the Internet and found an Ilco key blank that matches the Outback's FIC key ... Blank Number 1617.

Feeling quite smart, I walked into my local full service locksmith shop, handed him the Outback key and started into my "I think it's an Ilco 1617..." speil. Before I got the the end of my sentence, he had handed me a perfect duplicate of my Outback key, black plastic cover and all.

He stocks both the original FIC key blank (with black plastic and the FIC imprint) and the Ilco 1617 blank, both of which work. He charged me $5 and the key worked flawlessly.

He then launched into the history of FIC locksets for RV's. He said there are three series of FIC RV locks. The first is the square CF series (the key number printed on the key starts with the letters CF). The second is a round key. The third is the EF series used in my Outback.

He also told me that if I ever lose a key he could make one based on the number printed on the key (and printed on the lockset hidden inside the door) for $15. I told him about Outbackers.com and he offered that he could produce keys by mailorder based on the key number for $15 plus a couple of bucks for shipping ($5 for additional keys once the first one is made). While many of us have full service locksmiths nearby, I thought I'd post his info in case you can't find someone in your area. He's John, the owner of Davis Lock & Safe 503.222.KEYS. A very knowledgeable fellow who will get my busness the next time I have to re-key my house or RV.

Ed


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

LarryTheOutback said:


> .... While many of us have full service locksmiths nearby, I thought I'd post his info in case you can't find someone in your area. He's John, the owner of Davis Lock & Safe 503.222.KEYS. A very knowledgeable fellow who will get my busness the next time I have to re-key my house or RV.
> 
> Ed
> [snapback]92714[/snapback]​


Thanks, Ed. So....even if I can't get to Oregon, I could buy my RV keys there and pretend. I like it!


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

LarryTheOutback said:


> sgalady said:
> 
> 
> > settles it!! Definitely going to see my friend, the locksmith!!Â Geez!! Who could get so sleezy as to sell a darn master key online??Â [snapback]92183[/snapback]​
> ...


OK, now I am really confused









My key unlocks both locks from the outside.

I always lock both before travelling. The dealer suggested this in case the frame flexes enough to let the tapered plunger come out of the hole in the door frame.

The deadbolt bolt won't come out.(If it does under flex, you have more problem than that!!)

Steve


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

huntr70 said:


> My key unlocks both locks from the outside.
> 
> I always lock both before travelling. The dealer suggested this in case the frame flexes enough to let the tapered plunger come out of the hole in the door frame.
> 
> ...


Same here Steve

Don


----------



## LarryTheOutback (Jun 15, 2005)

Your key is _supposed _to unlock/lock both locks.

One of the locks can be unlocked by a master key -OR- by your key.

The other can ONLY be unlocked with _your _key. On most trailers I believe this is the deadbolt.

If you lock both locks, then somebody with a master key can *not *get in.

Ed


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

OK

Got it now.

Thanks!!

Steve


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

Don't know if it is true or not but I had an Outback dearler tell me that all outbacks have the same key on the pass through doors and the upper key (not the dead bolt) on the coach doors.


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Swany,

See the 'Door Keys' thread...

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I talked with the Locksmith that does all our lock work were I work and he told me to remove the lock bracket by removing 4 screws leaving the latch part and He would rekey it for me so that it would have a unique key that no one else would have. I'm also going the remove all the storage doors locks and replace all the 751 locks with better ones. When I worked for Kodak all our machines used the CH751 keys and now that I work for a hospital I see that there are a lot of CH751 keys in the master lock cabinet. So I think that the 751 is one of the most used keys out there.

By the way my door key works in both the door and deadbolt.


----------



## Reverie (Aug 9, 2004)

I had the same problem duplicating the door key for the Outback. I discovered that any good sized Keystone dealer has the proper blanks and will be happy to make you duplicates for a small fee (I think it was $2.49 per key).

Please do not MAIL the key to a dealer to make a copy unless you put it in a sealed, solid container. We purchased my wife's Acura from a dealer in Birmingham, AL and we live in Atlanta, GA. When we took delivery of the car they couldn't access the other key (it was very late in the evening and their key safe is on a time lock). They mailed us the additional keys and all we received was an empty envelope. When we contacted the USPS they told us that just the Atlanta facility alone picks up over 100 keys a day. Fat chance we would be able to pick ours out of the bunch and they won't give it to us unless we positively identify it.

Reverie


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

I guess I should stop fretting over having too many dang Outback key sets.

They gave me two of each for starters and then put a 3rd set in my Outback financing and documents folder as spares.


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

I went to the local hardware store, where the owner is also a locksmith (pays more than an old-fashioned hardware store from yesteryear!). He had the proper blanks, right there, and made the keys, and they work just fine. sunny 
Darlene action


----------



## countrygirl (Apr 9, 2006)

LarryTheOutback said:


> Your key is _supposed _to unlock/lock both locks.
> 
> One of the locks can be unlocked by a master key -OR- by your key.
> 
> ...


That is good to know!


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

mine came with 3 complete sets. I guess i got lucky.


----------



## jeremyers1 (Feb 4, 2015)

LarryTheOutback said:


> While many of us have full service locksmiths nearby, I thought I'd post his info in case you can't find someone in your area. He's John, the owner of Davis Lock & Safe 503.222.KEYS. A very knowledgeable fellow who will get my busness the next time I have to re-key my house or RV.


Hey! He's local for me. Awesome. Thanks for the recommendation!

So I don't need to bring in blanks with me? He already has them?


----------



## Leedek (Nov 28, 2010)

Go Baur and you'll not be disappointed. Bauer Locks


----------

